# Best remote for Canon Powershot SX60



## Sbiriguda (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello,
I would like to buy a remote for a Canon Powershot SX60 which I use as a "battle" camera for birdwatching and outdoor shooting. As far as I know there are 3 options:

1) wired remote
2) wireless remote
3) Canon Camera Connect app (for Iphone in my case)

I am considering this one:
https://www.amazon.com/TW-283-E3-Wireless-Shutter-Release/dp/B004BZMGMA/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1523449738&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=PIXEL+TW-283%2FE3&psc=1&smid=A2RDVNSPRYPCFK

Do you have better suggestions? They say the wireless range is like 10 meters (some people say about 20)
Not enough perhaps?
Is it worth it or it is just a waste of money and I can use just the Canon app?
How about the additional features (time lapse, etc.) which one are more relevant?
Thanks


----------

